# Just wanted to say....



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

while it's not a DSLR...my new Sony NEX is freakin' awesome! This camera is going to be a blast and I think completely renew my love of photography. I do see the day coming, soon, when mirrorless catches up to DSLR capabilities...and it will be a good day.

A few shots...all manual focus...not great, but taken after only having the camera a couple hours and never shooting MF before other than macro stuff, I'm pretty stoked...


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Is that your son? He has such beautiful eyes! (and a great haircut - lol)


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

haha...yup...my boy. He's 6 and whenever he needs a haircut he get the option and always goes for the mohawk.

Speaking of eyes...this is my daughter...she's 2. This was not taken with the NEX, but just to show that this girl has some serious eyes....


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Haha those are nice shots. I recently just bought a Nikon d5100 but I hear these cameras are gonna catch up to to DSLR real soon. The size is real nice.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I believe they will. They are pretty close already. I know that the JPEGS coming off my new NEX are much nicer than anything that came off my D300. I think that the big question is going to be whether not mirrorless is going to replace DSLR's once the tech catches up. 

The D5100 seems like a nice camera. Friend of mine has one and she gets some really nice shots off it. The size of the NEX is great. I have biggish hands and even so, it fits nice. It's super light and just has a good form factor. Does take a little getting used to going from a huge DSLR to this tiny little "toy" camera.


----------

